# LIVE TERRARIUM PLANTS - wide selection!!



## Terra World (Dec 3, 2010)

TERRA WORLD TROPICALS - Plant Availability List July 2012

This is our latest availability list of live terrarium plants... email us at [email protected] or visit our ebay store at Houseplant, terrarium items in Terra World Herpetological Products store on eBay! for the highest quality plants at great prices!!

CREEPERS/CLIMBERS:
Ficus pumila (Creeping Fig)
Ficus pumila "Snowflake"
Fittonia verschaffeltii (Nerve Plant)
Hypoestes phyllostachya (Polka Dot Plant)
Muehlenbeckia complexa (Maidenhair Creeper)
Peperomia puteolata (Watermelon Plant)
Pilea cadierei (Aluminium Plant)
Pilea crassifolia "Moon Valley"
Pilea glauca (Silver Sprinkles)
Pilea spruceana "Night Sky"
Pilea spruceana "Norfolk"
Sagina sabulata (Irish Moss)
Saxifraga stolonifera (Strawberry Saxifrage)
Scindapsus aureus (Devil's Ivy) - rooted cuttings up to 90cm
Scindapsus pictus (Silver Vine)
Selaginella kraussiana (Gold Tip Spike Moss)
Selaginella kraussiana brownii (Pin-cushion Spike Moss)
Solierolia solierolii (Baby Tears)
Tradescantia zebrina tricolor (Wandering Dew)

OTHER FOLIAGE PLANTS:
Begonia bowerae (Tiger Begonia)
Begonia rex (Painted Begonia) - 3 metallic colours
Chamaedorea elegans (Parlour Palm)
Chlorophytum comosum (Spider Plant)
Codiaeum variegatum (Croton)
Coffea arabica (Coffee Plant)
Cordyline fruticosa (Palm Lily)
Dracaena deremensis (Dragon Plant)
Ficus benjamina (Weeping Fig)
Juncus effuesus "Spiralis" (Corkscrew Vine)
Musa acuminata (Banana Plant)
Peperomia clusiifolia (Red Margin)
Peperomia magnoliifolia (Spoonleaf)
Peperomia orba "Variegata" (Pixie Plant)
Peperomia verticillata "Sunny Tuscane"
Sanseveria (Mother In Law's Tongue) 
Schefflera arboricola (Umbrella Plant)

FERNS & MOSSES:
Hemionitis arifolia (Heart Fern)
Hypnum sp. (Carpet Moss)
Leucobryum sp. (Pillow Moss)
Sphagnum sp. (Peat Moss)

FLOWERING BROMELIADS:
Canistropsis billbergioides "Citron"
Catopsis morreniana 
Guzmania lingulata "Intro" (Purple Star)
Guzmania lingulata "Ritmo" (Orange Star)
Guzmania lingulata "Tempo" (Scarlet Star)
Guzmania "Theresa"
Vriesea "Cathy" (Purple Sword)
Vriesea "Christiane" (Red Sword)
Vriesea "Duvaliana" (Dark Red Sword)
Vriesea "Elan" (dubia X zamorensis)

FOLIAGE BROMELIADS:
Cryptanthus bivittatus (Earth Star)
Cryptanthus bivittatus "Pink Starlight"
Cryptanthus bivittatus atropurpureus "Ruby"
Cryptanthus bivittatus atropurpureus "Ruby Star"
Neoregelia "Fireball" - established plants with 1-4 offsets
Neoregelia marginata (Variegated Fireball)
Vriesea fenestralis
Vriesea gigantea nova
Vriesea hieroglyphica

CARNIVORES:
Dionaea muscipula "Big Mouth" (Venus Flytrap)
Dionaea muscipula "Holland Red" (Venus Flytrap)
Drosera aliciae (Sundew)
Drosera capillaris (Sundew)
Nepenthes "Ventrata" (Monkey Cup)
Sarracenia alata (Pitcher Plant)
Sarracenia leucophylla (Pitcher Plant)
Sarracenia minor X oreophila (Pitcher Plant)
Sarracenia "Red Paradise" (Pitcher Plant)
arracenia "Scarlette Belle" (Pitcher Plant)

AIRPLANTS:
Tillandsia capitata "Peach"
Tillandsia cyanea (Flowering)
Tillandsia brachycaulos abdita
Tillandsia festucoides
Tillandsia ionantha ionantha
Tillandsia ionantha fuego
Tillandsia ionantha rubra
Tillandsia leiboldiana (Flowering)
Tillandsia tricolor
Tillandsia vellutina

ORCHIDS:
Prosthechea cochleata (Cockleshell Orchid)
Masdevallia "Copper Angel" (Terrestrial Orchid)

We also have a mix of succulents and caudiciforms, suitable for the desert terrarium!!

LIKE US ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE TO BE UPDATED WITH OUR LATEST SHIPMENTS - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Terra-World-Tropicals/118861384833421


----------

